

Turn your idea into an experience - Part 1 - joshwprinceton
http://joshrweinstein.com/post/16245110979

======
iusable
Well put. I would say that things have changed since even an year ago.
Nowadays, if you are building a MVP and plan on a closed beta launch - expect
moaning & groaning about your unpolished UI. People just _expect_ well-
designed experiences from day 1.

~~~
atomical
I recently tried a beta for a company that received wide acclaim, won a bunch
of competitions, and appeared on Tech Crunch. Yet their product had a lot of
big bugs. You know, the kind that slow down your computer and make you worry
about data loss. Fun stuff like that. It was clear that they decided to launch
the beta even though they had to have known about these serious bugs. That's
what you should bitch about.

~~~
joshwprinceton
Ooo, good point!

